# Book of NPCs



## Paul Strack (Dec 26, 2008)

Here is my project for the 2008 holiday season: a book of ready-to-play NPCs using Monster Manual style stat blocks.

Downloads - D&D 4th Edition - Book of NPCs - EN World D&D / RPG News

This is the file that I originally mentioned in this post, which includes a sample file if you don't want to download the whole thing:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-4th-edition-rules/247385-pre-made-npcs.html#post4602416

The current version (1.0.3) has 17 builds for 24 races, levels 1-30. That's over 4000 characters. It includes all the classes in the Player's Handbook, as well as all the races in the Player's Handbook plus the Monster Manual "Racial Traits" section.

If folks are interested, I have several ideas for other books:

1) NPC builds based on Martial Power.

2) Elite NPCs based on Paragon paths.

I'd also appreciate some feedback on the file format, as well as the builds themselves and any typos that folks notice.

[Update] The version 1.0.3 marks the content as OGL.


----------



## timbannock (Dec 26, 2008)

I like everything I've read through so far, and haven't noticed any problems.

I'm surprised there hasn't been a 4e site like the NPC Wiki for d20/Modern/D&D 3.5.  Is this because of the GSL Fan-site issues (are there any?)?  If not, work on something like that should be done, because your NPCs here would be a great kick-off for such a site.


----------



## CapnZapp (Dec 26, 2008)

Wow. That's so useful!

_Edit:_ No wonder, considering you've gone ahead and created _exactly_ what I asked for in that other thread...

I would especially like to congratulate you on your format choices. Low-tech HTML works wonderfully (and makes grabbing your local copy a no-brainer), especially with your useful interlinking... An instant classic that deserves a web site of its own!


----------



## CapnZapp (Dec 26, 2008)

Afterthought:

I sincerely hope ENWorld (and Wizards) can see that the utility of this tool far exceeds any content copyright concerns: having this as a free add-on to those DMG pages (pp187-188) just makes the book that much more valuable to have...!


----------



## 77IM (Dec 26, 2008)

Holy crap, this is awesome.

If I could give you XP multiple times for the same post, I would.  This is super useful.

 -- 77IM


----------



## Paul Strack (Dec 27, 2008)

I am pretty confident that the content of the Book of NPCs is allowed under the GSL, which does let you re-print stat blocks if you apply mathematical changes them.

I am equally sure that the code I used to produce the NPCs is _not_ allowed by the GSL, since character creation software is explicitly forbidden. That's why I am providing finished stat blocks instead of a program to produce them (that, and the fact that I am to lazy to produce a user-friendly version or one that covers all the powers).


----------



## CapnZapp (Dec 27, 2008)

I think you are perfectly justified posting the output only, and not the generator. 

You have already added in the builds variations of each class (with different power selections for each), which is more than we could have asked for!

Not having every concievable power combination on top of that is an advantage, not a disadvantage. 


PS. What does "which does let you re-print stat blocks if you apply mathematical changes them" mean? Do you mean you had an ulterior motive for adding in those houserules?


----------



## Paul Strack (Dec 27, 2008)

CapnZapp said:


> PS. What does "which does let you re-print stat blocks if you apply mathematical changes them" mean? Do you mean you had an ulterior motive for adding in those houserules?




No, the house rules are just for balancing.

The wizard's GSL says that if you apply existing rules to a stat block (like applying a template to a monster) which make mathematical modifications to that stat block, then you can re-print it. The GSL explicitly forbids re-printing stat blocks "as is".

I am waiting for the new GSL version which is supposed to be out in January before I decide whether I want to apply a license to the book, though.


----------



## erf_beto (Dec 27, 2008)

My god, sir! :O
This is even better than what I was doing (one npc per build, levels 2, 6 and 10 - wich is when you have an "all new" power selection). For once, I'm grateful I'm so very slow!
Well done!


----------



## mrlaurie (Dec 30, 2008)

*Excellent Resource for DM's*

I will certainly be using these NPC's and would be happy to see them extended to 30th level, and to additional builds. Your work is much appreciated and is a strong contribution to the community.


----------



## CapnZapp (Dec 30, 2008)

A question regarding your rules for NPC ability scores. I noticed you aren't following the standard value-to-bonus numbers. For example, a level 4 Avenging Paladin Dwarf is listed as having *Str 17 (+5)*. 

Is this your shorthand for "This NPC has a +5 to all Strength-based skill checks"?

Or did you add the NPC level bonus to ability score bonuses as well? This isn't what the DMG says, it says "Then adjust the scores to account for the NPC’s level, just as you would for a player character." which means that in this particular case, the NPC does play by the (PCs') rules.

No big deal, just slightly confusing, 'ts all.


----------



## 77IM (Dec 31, 2008)

CapnZapp said:


> For example, a level 4 Avenging Paladin Dwarf is listed as having *Str 17 (+5)*.
> 
> Is this your shorthand for "This NPC has a +5 to all Strength-based skill checks"?




That's exactly how the Monster Manual does it.  It lists the bonus for ability checks, which is needed more often than the ability modifier itself.

 -- 77IM


----------



## Paul Strack (Dec 31, 2008)

77IM said:


> That's exactly how the Monster Manual does it.  It lists the bonus for ability checks, which is needed more often than the ability modifier itself.




That's correct. I am following the Monster Manual conventions.


----------



## kouk (Dec 31, 2008)

Firstly, I can appreciate the effort this must have taken to get this far. I can see it being useful for a lot of people.

However, the concern I have is that with the house rules added to them, you seem to have partially applied the NPC templates to the base races, but you still treat them as "normal" monsters. I don't think you can do that fairly.

A normal monster would not have a "Daily" power or the extra class features and trained skills, so these NPCs are sort of "half-HP" elites, which I imagine would skew them a noticeable bit in practice. That essentially makes them all "glass cannons" who have great offensive ability but HP as low as standard mooks. 

If they have no significantly boosted defenses, no extra HP, and no saving throw bonus or action point, they are basically all unnecessarily complex and damaging monsters who have enough time to use their Daily and maybe their Encounter before they die without giving much sense of their class. On the other hand, they might be able to last an incredibly long time and cause much more trouble for the party than a normal monster of the same level and role, based on power selection.

By comparing a level 5 Dwarf Hammerer from page 97 of the Monster Manual with the level 5 Dwarf Guardian Fighter, you can see the Fighter has a better at-will ability (Tide of Iron vs. a Basic attack), a Daily power which causes ongoing damage and reduces defenses, and Combat Challenge and Get Over Here and also a Second Wind which makes it a much stronger Soldier overall.

By comparing a level 2 Human Bandit from page 162 of the Monster Manual with a level 2 Human Brawny Rogue, you can see the NPC version has better defenses, First Strike, higher Sneak Attack damage, more accurate and potentially damaging at-wills, a Daily power which seriously hinders the target, and the ability to Tumble and a Second Wind. And yet it is given the same XP value as the Bandit.

I don't think you can really have classed NPCs which aren't full Elites, with all that it entails, as a matter of game balance. If you apply a template as you suggest in the Index to make them Elite, all you have done is given them normal Elite hit points and added even more abilities on top of what they already can do, so it's a more powerful Elite as well.

I think leaving them as normal Elites using the normal template rules from the DMG may make for a more practical and useful book.


----------



## Paul Strack (Dec 31, 2008)

kouk said:


> However, the concern I have is that with the house rules added to them, you seem to have partially applied the NPC templates to the base races, but you still treat them as "normal" monsters. I don't think you can do that fairly.




The NPCs in the book are not using the "Class Template" rules on DMG 182. They are using the "Creating NPCs" rules on DMG 186-188. Some of my house rules actually make the NPCs are bit _weaker_, because I reduce the NPC Level Bonus from the table on DMG 188.

So, the NPCs in the book are "legal", according to the rules. I do agree, however, that for levels 1-10, they are definitely stronger than most equal-level monsters.

Part of the reason I put together the Book of NPCs is to compare them to normal monsters and see how they differ. Also, normal monsters just are not challenging my party enough. Rather than increasing the level of the encounters my PCs face, I decided to experiment with using NPCs.

NPCs have the virtual of dying as fast as normal monsters, so the combats last about the same amount of time. However, they dish out more damage and have more powers, making them a bigger challenge.

I haven't used them in play yet, however, so I can't say for sure how well they work in practice.


----------



## Blizzardb (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks for the Christmas present!

This is what I always wanted, but was too lazy to do myself. I encourage you to keep working on the project!


----------



## kouk (Jan 1, 2009)

Paul Strack said:


> The NPCs in the book are not using the "Class Template" rules on DMG 182. They are using the "Creating NPCs" rules on DMG 186-188. Some of my house rules actually make the NPCs are bit _weaker_, because I reduce the NPC Level Bonus from the table on DMG 188.




Well what do you know? I completely forgot about those rules existing (never touched them). My mistake.

I think the issues about the glass cannons are sort of the same though, but I would have to take that up with Mr. Wyatt at this point. 

Good work then.


----------



## Paul Strack (Jan 1, 2009)

kouk said:


> I think the issues about the glass cannons are sort of the same though, but I would have to take that up with Mr. Wyatt at this point.




I agree with you on the glass cannon effect, except that I think it can be desirable at times. For example, adding a 4th level Orc Infernal Pact Warlock to a group of orc raiders might make a nice mini-boss, especially if your big bad for an adventure is an Elite Warlock class template

I think the best way to fix it would be to add a bit to the XP value of NPCs to balance them against normal monsters. My gut intuition is that NPCs should be worth an extra 33% XP (3 NPCs = 4 normal monsters), but I haven't looked into it thoroughly yet. I plan on doing some more serious analysis once I finishing statting out NPCs to 30th level.


----------



## Nail (Jan 1, 2009)

This resource is Mucho Awesome-o!  Thanks!


----------



## ricardo440 (Jan 1, 2009)

very cool.


----------



## Paul Strack (Jan 3, 2009)

OK folks, I released version 1.0, which covers levels 1-30. With all the race/build combinations, that's 12,000 characters. I edited the original post to reflect the new version.

Other than going up to level 30, there are two major changes in this version:

1) I added some notes speculating on what XP values NPCs should be worth, since they are clearly better than equivalent level monsters.

2) I changed the stat blocks a bit. I removed the range indicators ([M], [R], etc.) because it is obvious from the power description what the range is. I also indicated at-will/encounter/daily with icons (●/○/□) which can double as check boxes. Here is the new style:

○ *Wrathful Thunder* (standard) ✦ *Thunder, Weapon*
+6 vs. AC; 1d10 + 4 thunder damage, and the target is dazed until the end of the human cleric’s next turn.
​● *Misty Step* (free)
_When a cursed enemy is reduced to 0 hit points or less._
The human warlock can immediately teleport 3 squares.​Here is the old style:

[M] *Wrathful Thunder* (standard; encounter) ● *Thunder, Weapon*+6 vs. AC; 1d10 + 4 thunder damage, and the target is dazed until the end of the human cleric’s next turn.
​*Misty Step* (free, when a cursed enemy is reduced to 0 hit points or less; at-will) The human warlock can immediately teleport 3 squares.​


----------



## ricardo440 (Jan 3, 2009)

This wreaks of gift horses and mouths, but why get rid of the range indicator?

It may be apparent looking at descriptions what the range is, but it is very handy to have the indicator as you can filter the powers by range when looking at them in a fight. Or at least that is how I find monsters.


----------



## Blizzardb (Jan 3, 2009)

Seconded, I also miss the range indicators.


----------



## SabreCat (Jan 3, 2009)

Allow myself to add to the chorus of people saying this is a stupendous resource. Well friggin' done! I use quite a few NPCs in my game, and the necessary work to get them running just cut to a tenth.

One "bug report," as it were: all (or at least as many as I saw on a random sampling of a number of their .htmls) the Half-Elf NPCs are actually Elf NPCs.


----------



## Paul Strack (Jan 3, 2009)

SabreCat said:


> One "bug report," as it were: all (or at least as many as I saw on a random sampling of a number of their .htmls) the Half-Elf NPCs are actually Elf NPCs.




Guh. The Half-Elves are there, but the Half-Elf file has all the Elf NPCs at the top as well. I will see about fixing this (the bug is that the text "Elf" appears within "Half-Elf").

I will also see about putting the range markers back in. I want to keep the at-will/encounter/daily icons, so I will fiddle with it to see if I can find a format with back icons that looks decent.


----------



## Paul Strack (Jan 3, 2009)

I released version 1.0.1, which fixes half-elves and puts the range indicators back in. I now have icons for both range and usage (at-will/encounter/daily). The current format is:

○ [M] *Wrathful Thunder* (standard) ✦ *Thunder, Weapon*
+6 vs. AC; 1d10 + 4 thunder damage, and the target is dazed until the end of the human cleric’s next turn.
​The "○" indicates an encounter power, the "[M]" indicates a melee attack.


----------



## CapnZapp (Jan 3, 2009)

The [M] is fine. Having the brackets makes it easy to make a global search-n-replace to susbtitute the real icons (which may or may not be the letter 'M' in whatever d&d icon font you're using).

Thanks!

PS. A minor bug is that there was't any boundary checking (in v0.1), has this been fixed? That is, the link to "one level lower" is still there for a level 1 critter, though broken. Same for "one level higher" at level 10. (Remember, this was v0.1)


----------



## SabreCat (Jan 3, 2009)

Cool, thanks for the fixes!

One question: is it RAW that NPCs get racial skills/powers/features, or is that another (but unwritten, from what I can see) of your house rules? You also mention that not giving feats to NPCs is a house rule. I don't remember seeing any mention of assigning feats or the special racial bonuses to NPCs, in the DMG, but maybe I just overlooked it.


----------



## CapnZapp (Jan 3, 2009)

Neither feats nor racial powers are RAW. Only those specific class features listed on page 188 are.

Of course, I symphatize with the OP's choices here...:

No feats: feat bonuses and abilities are one category of fiddly bits the NPC level bonus is supposed to cover with no administration required. I agree you don't want to say it's a houserule to not have feats though...
Racial features: if these weren't in, I guess the entire point of having a "book" of NPCs would fall. There wouldn't be a need to list Dwarf Fighters separately from Goblin Fighters (and so on...). This is one houserule I heartily approve of!


----------



## Paul Strack (Jan 4, 2009)

CapnZapp said:


> A minor bug is that there was't any boundary checking (in v0.1), has this been fixed? That is, the link to "one level lower" is still there for a level 1 critter, though broken. Same for "one level higher" at level 10. (Remember, this was v0.1)




I missed this. I will fix it in the next update.



SabreCat said:


> One question: is it RAW that NPCs get racial skills/powers/features, or is that another (but unwritten, from what I can see) of your house rules? You also mention that not giving feats to NPCs is a house rule. I don't remember seeing any mention of assigning feats or the special racial bonuses to NPCs, in the DMG, but maybe I just overlooked it.




Guh. I just re-read the "Creating NPCs" rules, and yes, it isn't RAW that NPCs get racial features. I just assumed they did, because all the monsters do. I will note it under the house rules section. As CapnZapp said, the NPCs would lose all their racial flavor if they didn't get racial features.

Regarding feats, NPC rangers get a feat from their fighting style and (assuming you allow racial features) humans get a bonus feat. Those two cases are obscure enough that I didn't want to bother to write feat-handling logic just to include them, but I may at some point in the future.


----------



## Blizzardb (Jan 4, 2009)

Paul Strack said:


> I released version 1.0.1, which fixes half-elves and puts the range indicators back in. I now have icons for both range and usage (at-will/encounter/daily). The current format is:
> 
> ○ [M] *Wrathful Thunder* (standard) ✦ *Thunder, Weapon*
> +6 vs. AC; 1d10 + 4 thunder damage, and the target is dazed until the end of the human cleric’s next turn.
> ​The "○" indicates an encounter power, the "[M]" indicates a melee attack.




Thank you! Well done


----------



## Paul Strack (Jan 5, 2009)

OK, I released version 1.0.2. It has two cosmetic changes and one minor change to the stat blocks.

1) I fixed the -1/+1 Level links so they are appropriately disabled at levels 1 and 30.

2) I noted that including racial features is a house rule, so that folks can remove them if they want.

3) I added feats to rangers (from their Fighting Style) and the human bonus feat. The human bonus feat is always Human Perseverance. This is for (a) simplicity and (b) better balance between races. Letting human NPCs have a class-specific custom feat will make them too good compared to other races, and Human Perseverance helps enforce the human flavor of the NPC.

Hopefully this is the final version. I don't plan on doing any updates soon, if ever. If I do another release for Martial Power builds or for Paragon Elites, it will be a new book; the current file is already big enough.


----------



## Holy Bovine (Jan 5, 2009)

Thank you for this incredible resource!  I am in awe of the depth of it.


----------



## Paul Strack (Jan 5, 2009)

I got a request to make the content available via the OGL, so I added licensing information to the book (version 1.0.3). There are no substantive changes, so if you don't care about licensing, don't bother to download this version.


----------



## SabreCat (Jan 6, 2009)

Excellent! I'm going to use some of these in my game this coming Wednesday night.

I just noticed something, as I started putting these alongside NPCs I'd created by hand earlier... do NPCs not get proficiency bonuses for weapons? The DMG is a little ambiguous on this count (it says "taking into account class and race" for weapons, and "calculate the NPC's attack and damage bonuses as you would for a player character"). Perhaps I've been too vicious with the ones I've created until now... the attack bonuses in the Book of NPCs do seem to line up better with extant monsters.

EDIT: Oh, wait. I think I was looking at the wrong attack statblock (a basic melee where the character would usually make a Dex-based at-will attack). Please disregard!


----------



## WampusCat43 (Jan 6, 2009)

Outstanding.  Simply outstanding.


----------



## elijah snow (Jan 6, 2009)

Paul Strack said:


> Here is my project for the 2008 holiday season: a book of ready-to-play NPCs using Monster Manual style stat blocks.
> 
> Downloads - D&D 4th Edition - Book of NPCs - EN World D&D / RPG News
> 
> ...




Is there any chance you made one of these for 3.5 before this? If so, I'd love to get a copy of it.


----------



## Paul Strack (Jan 6, 2009)

elijah snow said:


> Is there any chance you made one of these for 3.5 before this? If so, I'd love to get a copy of it.




No, sorry. The 3.5 NPCs are PCs, basically, and therefore very complex. Part of my inspiration for this project is that 4E NPCs are simplified, and their stats are mostly determined by race, class and level.


----------



## CapnZapp (Jan 6, 2009)

Paul Strack said:


> No, sorry. The 3.5 NPCs are PCs, basically, and therefore very complex. Part of my inspiration for this project is that 4E NPCs are simplified, and their stats are mostly determined by race, class and level.



If I had to name a single reason why I'm DM'ing 4E, and will never play 3E again, this* would have to be it: how an 18th level Wizard doesn't take me three hours to stat out. 

Zapp

_*) Of course, I would have said "Strack's book of NPC's" but that would then only be part of the story..._


----------



## ricardo440 (Jan 6, 2009)

CapnZapp said:


> how an 18th level Wizard doesn't take me three hours to stat out.
> 
> _*) Of course, I would have said "Strack's book of NPC's" but that would then only be part of the story..._




Or once you have statted him out, you feel like you have to "revise" just before the session to remind yourself of all the things he can do.


----------



## CapnZapp (Jan 6, 2009)

Paul Strack said:


> No, sorry. The 3.5 NPCs are PCs, basically, and therefore very complex. Part of my inspiration for this project is that 4E NPCs are simplified, and their stats are mostly determined by *race*, class and level.



(My emphasis)

Now, of course, we can all thank our lucky stars Mr Strack didn't notice how official NPC chargen rules ignore racial bonuses!


----------



## Paul Strack (Jan 7, 2009)

CapnZapp said:


> Now, of course, we can all thank our lucky stars Mr Strack didn't notice how official NPC chargen rules ignore racial bonuses!




Well they get racial ability score modifiers in the official rules, just nothing else. I would have included the racial features even if I hadn't misread the rules, though. Otherwise you might as well ignore race completely, which is boring.


----------



## 77IM (Jan 7, 2009)

But... the monster races in the appendix of the Monster Manual are specifically described as being for use in the creation of NPCs.  To me, this strongly implies that NPCs are supposed to have racial traits, and that the omission of this step in the DMG was an oversight.

 -- 77IM


----------



## CapnZapp (Jan 7, 2009)

77IM said:


> But... the monster races in the appendix of the Monster Manual are specifically described as being for use in the creation of NPCs.  To me, this strongly implies that NPCs are supposed to have racial traits, and that the omission of this step in the DMG was an oversight.
> 
> -- 77IM



I guess we would all be happy if it was.

Until WotC includes it in its errata, however, we should assume it's not, and that including it is a house rule.


----------



## Kel (Jan 14, 2009)

Paul:  Your Book of NPCs is by far the most useful third-party product I have ever seen for 4E.  It is brilliant.  Thanks for sharing it.  It will be extremely helpful to me in a campaign I am starting that is very human-focused.

You rock!


----------



## psi_overtake (Jan 18, 2009)

*Great!*

I'm so thankful that you created this resource!  I created an account just to post here. ^_^  We just started using 4E yesterday, and I'm excited about using a Cleric NPC as a boss encounter tonight!


----------



## Derulbaskul (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks so much for posting this, Paul. I hope everyone who downloads it gives you XP for what is an outstanding resource.


----------



## firesnakearies (Jan 20, 2009)

Wow, this is really wonderful.  Thank you so much for giving us this awesome resource!


----------



## firesnakearies (Jan 20, 2009)

CapnZapp said:


> I guess we would all be happy if it was.
> 
> Until WotC includes it in its errata, however, we should assume it's not, and that including it is a house rule.






Hmm, while I agree that it is not explicitly stated in the NPC creation _guidelines _in the DMG, it's utterly clear from an examination of the NPCs thus far released in published products that NPCs are supposed to get the racial powers of their race.

I just searched through the D&D Compendium and found, as I expected, that every single named NPC from any source (core books, print adventures, Dungeon and Dragon magazines, and RPGA adventures alike) had the core combat-affecting racial benefits listed in their stat blocks.

Every named eladrin NPC you can find in the Compendium has a 5-square Fey Step listed.  Every named halfling NPC you can find in the Compendium has Second Chance listed.  Every named dwarf NPC you can find in the Compendium has Stand Your Ground listed.  The elves all have Elven Accuracy, the dragonborn all have Dragon Breath and Dragonborn Fury, and so on.

So if this is a "house rule", then it's a "house rule" that every single adventure writer that WotC and the RPGA employ uses.  Which, to my mind, makes it not a house rule at all.


----------



## CapnZapp (Jan 20, 2009)

Agreed.

But let's agree too Wizards are obliged to keep their errata up to date. 

Let's not allow them to get away with anything less. Thus, until they state this fact out loud (in official "updates") we should assume it's a houserule, even for them.


----------



## greywulf (Jan 22, 2009)

This is an amazing resource. Many, _many_ thanks to you Paul!


----------



## Ketjak (Feb 23, 2009)

Pretty please with sugar on top add the frequency of the ability's usage (at-will, encounter, daily) to the ability. In the heat of an encounter for which one has not had time to prepare it's easy to make a mistake or slow the game down looking.

Great tool despite that! Thanks!


----------



## firesnakearies (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm not sure if you noticed this or not, but the little bullets to the left of the power indicate their usage frequency.  The solid black circles are at-will, the open circles are encounter, and the open boxes are daily.  You can use them as check boxes when used up, too.



-Josiah


----------



## Paul Strack (Feb 24, 2009)

firesnakearies said:


> I'm not sure if you noticed this or not, but the little bullets to the left of the power indicate their usage frequency.  The solid black circles are at-will, the open circles are encounter, and the open boxes are daily.  You can use them as check boxes when used up, too.




I was just going to say what firesnakearies said. I find that the open/closed bullet-icon are much easier to parse in play, since they are on the right of the power instead of embedded in the text. I use them for all my monster descriptions, not just NPCs. I use them on my PC sheets as well.


----------



## CapnZapp (Apr 14, 2009)

I know you said the current book of NPCs is big enough, so I won't ask for additions that include the PHB2 classes.

However, I can still ask for a "Book of NPC2" with Druids, Bards, and Sorcerers etc...! 

While a "Book of Power NPCs" (including the new builds from Martial and Arcane Power) would be cool, I think adding new classes like the PHB2 ones (as well as the "campaign-specific" ones like Swordmage and Artificer) would be more important and useful to people than new builds of existing classes.

As for Paragon Paths and Epic Destinies, I wish you good luck. However, I fear things will get fiendishly complex if you open up those options (somewhat working contrary to 4Es monster design philosophy "NPCs are not PCs"), and you should know that feature is definitely not a must-have (for me)...

Again, thanks for the most valuable dl on ENWorld!


----------



## Paul Strack (Apr 16, 2009)

I have considered putting together a "Book of NPCs 2" with the PHB2 classes in it. It's just a matter of finding the time.

Unfortunately, WOTC's new anti-PDF policy makes a "Book of NPCs 3" very unlikely. But I will see about what I can do about book 2.

Oh, and thanks for all the compliments


----------



## Blizzardb (May 10, 2009)

I am really hoping that you will find time to put together "Book of NPCs 2". The first one was an invaluable resource.


----------



## Paul Strack (May 11, 2009)

Blizzardb said:


> I am really hoping that you will find time to put together "Book of NPCs 2". The first one was an invaluable resource.




It's already underway. See this thread here:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/4e-fan-creations-house-rules/255224-book-npcs-2-0-a.html


----------



## Blizzardb (May 14, 2009)

Thanks, haven't noticed it until now.


----------

